# Best way to clean mold off leather?



## .Delete. (Jan 7, 2008)

I stored my english bridle in a storage unit for about 4 months. Before that i soaked in it oil for about a week. So when i pulled it out today its covered in sticky white mold that isnt happily coming off. I feel the fact that i heavily oiled it before it was stored didnt help. The leather is soft and feels like it was recently oiled. Which is making it tougher for the mold to effectively come off. Any tips?


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

I had a similar problem this summer- I left a good portion of my tack in one of my barns, more moisture in there than anticipated and my saddle, bridle, gloves, helmet, boots etc. all got moldy ( boo ). 

for the leather, I washed it off with a damp cloth, and used a soft toothbrush to get into the seams and edges. then I cleaned it normally with leather cleaner and left it to dry out by an open window. No idea if this is the correct way to deal with mold ( i've heard your supposed to treat it with a special cleaner and/or a vinegar like solution ) but my tack is doing fine now, no mold has re-grown and there's no damage.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I have used warm water with some vinegar in it.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Vinegar is my best ally when cleaning moldy tack.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

White or Cider? I was thinking of trying Listerine, but vinegar sound as if it could be safer.


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

white vinegar....then use saddle soap and conditioner on it.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Lins (Nov 8, 2011)

Whatever u clean it with, leave it in sunlight and then use leather conditioner to soften it and preserve the stitching! Hope whatever u choose to do will work out 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Sunlight, a rather rare thing around here.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I watched a woman recently transform a green moldy halter into a seemingly new one using Murphy's Oil Soap. I would never in a million years have thought of that, but it worked fantastic.


----------

